# Is Youtees (Lee) still around?



## GreenInk (Jun 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if Youtees (Lee) is still around and selling presses? I was interested in purchasing one and sent a few emails and haven't yet heard a response, from last Thursday. 

Trying to decide between Youtees, Knight or Ryonet. I need to be able to produce 'somewhat' all-over prints, and I say 'somewhat' because it may only need to be all-over on one side. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!

Howie


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GreenInk said:


> Does anyone know if Youtees (Lee) is still around and selling presses? I was interested in purchasing one and sent a few emails and haven't yet heard a response, from last Thursday.
> 
> Trying to decide between Youtees, Knight or Ryonet. I need to be able to produce 'somewhat' all-over prints, and I say 'somewhat' because it may only need to be all-over on one side. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Howie


Have you tried his youtube channel?


----------



## ehadden1 (Apr 12, 2009)

He had some nice videos on youtube on coating and exposing screens that helped me a little. The last time I saw him on youtube he was on his back on a big skateboard going down a hill. I wish he would post more screenprinting videos.


----------



## PKYINK (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd say Lee is still making presses, he probably just doesn't post here anymore. Didn't seem like people were showing him much love when he was. Anyway,
 I bought one of his kits last year and couldn't be happier with it. Does everything thing I need with a very small footprint, smaller than my 1 color Ryonet press (which is absolutely worthless). What e-mail did you try? I'm pretty sure he has a few and answers some more than others.
Also, if you don't end up getting hold of him there are other brands you should check out before buying. I don't think I'm familiar with Knight, but there are definitely better choices out there than Ryonet depending on your budget.


----------



## GreenInk (Jun 16, 2010)

Rodney - Yes, after your reply, I did send him a message through youtube, thanks.

PKYINK - I haven't contacted him through this forum. I sent an email to his website email address. I don't want to make a big deal of this, like i'm stalking him or something. But, I am interested in his press and i just had some questions for him before i purchased - like firstly, if he's still in business?? I've heard some good things about his press and it looks like a good place for me to start in SP to get my feet wet. Since you have one, maybe you can answer this: i will need to print all-over t-shirts, or at least on one side, going into the back possibly. I just wanted to know if his (youtees) press can handle larger screens and also if I could attach a larger platen or specialty platen? I wish he would answer my emails, i'm a little taken back as to why he hasn't, but i'm trying to give him the benefit of the doubt and maybe he's on vacation or something. It's logical that one would want to communicate with a vendor before making a purchase, correct? Especially if there are questions that need answered. Thanks for your time, man.


----------



## GreenInk (Jun 16, 2010)

PKYINK - sorry, btw, forgot to ask - what are the other brands similar to youtees?? thanks again!


----------



## GreenInk (Jun 16, 2010)

Does anyone print all-over or "semi" all-over (only all-over on one side of the shirt) using youtees equipment?? I still haven't heard a response from Lee at youtees.net. I really need to know if his press can handle my kind of printing.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Sear this guy on Youtube or google , SILK SCREEN NOW

Seems like he has nice 2 color press, and kits to go along with it...

And if ANYONE seen his videos on youtube or used it, what do you guys think about it,?


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like Ryonet and have no problem with my two color press. It is a good product. Every machine is not good for every body.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

EgoismBrand said:


> Sear this guy on Youtube or google , SILK SCREEN NOW
> 
> Seems like he has nice 2 color press, and kits to go along with it...
> 
> And if ANYONE seen his videos on youtube or used it, what do you guys think about it,?


I got my very first press from him. It was an OK press for a hobby set up but the transaction was a mess. The family started feuding or something and booted him from the company and emails went unanswered, part of the shipment was not shipped It took months to get it then a few years later I see this guy on youtube with his own equipment. It was not a good experience but things may be better now that he branched out on his own.

This is the other site he was a part of homecashbusiness.com

I also have a silver press from Ryonet and if I compare the two Ryonet has a better built press than what this guy has to offer.


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

the silkscreen now guy is a reaaly good dude i got a flash dryer and works great .. i actually learned a lot whatching his videos if u live in socal and you buy his kit he gives u free training.... i really recomend his i think his site is silkscreennow.com or .net not sure check him out


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I got my very first press from HCB where Bob used to be apart of also. That press has long been tossed as it was terrible. It was one of those assembly line types. This of course was back in 1999 or 2000 but I see from visiting the site looks like they have stepped it up a bit. I have seen the press that Bob is selling at a friends shop who only used it for a month before he upgraded. It was not sturdy enough for him. Then at the time Bob only sold up to a two color press which was not enough from the start. He ended going with a more professional press.


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah the HCB preses were horrlible just from looking at them lol.....if you want something on a budget go on cragslist and look around found some really good specials when i started.....where are you located??


----------



## GreenInk (Jun 16, 2010)

i've given up on contacting Lee at youtees.net... countless emails and no response. Oh well.

I'm assuming to print the designs I have I would need an all-over press and pallet of some sort. I don't like just laying the shirt flat on a large pallet. I really like Action Engineering's AOP pallet with the fold down wings. I'm also trying to start this very cost conscious.

Any ideas from ANYBODY on suggestions for the right press and pallet combo would be greatly appreciated!! I'm tired of looking around and hopefully someone else's experience with this type of printing would help be find what I need to finally start printing these shirts.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Im located in Anaheim ca so I'm local and can fo pick up, on his videos they seem strong but is 600 dollars worth it for the 16 by 16 setup that bob offers?


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Tee Shirt Silk Screen Machine wat u Guys think of this one?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

EgoismBrand said:


> Tee Shirt Silk Screen Machine wat u Guys think of this one?


The press that R.Jennings use is a good press. 
Here is his site: R Jennings.com - Table Top Presses


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Well silkscreensupplies. Has a new shipping and will call ware house in LA now And grand opening is today and they Say they will have huge sales prices will be so low can't say how much maybe I can get a 2 press table top for 100 bucks lol


----------



## GreenInk (Jun 16, 2010)

Back to the original topic of "Is Youtees (Lee) still around?" - To update... I have heard from him and he is still in business. He had some issues with his email account. He seems like a very knowledgeable guy, trustworthy and straight up.


----------



## DCMENT (Jan 19, 2011)

Lee is still around and has a new line of videos on youtube @ youteesdotnet, all one word as the user name. I purchased one of his machines a while back, and being a artist who makes small amounts of prints of my work, it is accurate and very dependable. Just doesnt look so commercial, but it works like a charm. YOUTEESDOTNET I think the new channel is.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> I got my very first press from him. It was an OK press for a hobby set up but the transaction was a mess. The family started feuding or something and booted him from the company and emails went unanswered, part of the shipment was not shipped It took months to get it then a few years later I see this guy on youtube with his own equipment. It was not a good experience but things may be better now that he branched out on his own.
> 
> This is the other site he was a part of homecashbusiness.com
> 
> I also have a silver press from Ryonet and if I compare the two Ryonet has a better built press than what this guy has to offer.


WHAT!!!!? I was NEVER a part of HCB! What are you talking about me being kicked out of some family???? See THIS is one big reason I do not bother with forums. Too many people who do not know what they are talking about and too many who are quite willing to listen to them. My customers know that they can come to me directly for spot on answers. Of they choose to skip me and come here, I can only say 'beware" of guys with goofy info...like YOU. Sounds like you got screwed by HCB! NOT ME. Man you sure have one lot of BS to offer up as if it is fact.

I have been the ONE hard working and sole owner of my business since 1990. HCB...knight etc are NOT screen printers but are happy to piggy back on what I do with dumbed down equipment for whatever profit they can get. 
But...I have noted how easy it is for people to get upset at my honesty, rather than understand WHY I might be upset. 

Too all you who read this kind of stuff and believe it.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

Thank YOU!


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

GreenInk said:


> Back to the original topic of "Is Youtees (Lee) still around?" - To update... I have heard from him and he is still in business. He had some issues with his email account. He seems like a very knowledgeable guy, trustworthy and straight up.


THANK YOU for having the honor and respect to clear that up. Appreciated. Those days were really a pain!...all my mail going to trash! GoDaddy gave me three mos free on my site for the neg that caused me.
The internet can be a very scary place due to such gliches AND some of the people who own keyboards and use them before they think. Thanks for not being one of them.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have not taken the leap unto screen printing...for an ok'd geezer, I have too much on my plate now with dye sub, heat press vinyl, exterior sign vinyl, embroidery....and I am sure I forgot something. BUT I have talked with Lee a couple times at length and I consider him to be among the most knowledgeable in his field and I would have no problem dealing with him....just don't try to dazzle him with BS


----------



## WhiteTiger (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello all,


Just to let the world know I have sent for a YouTees Screen printing Press today. My wife and I have been talking with Lee at Youtees for a month now and have found him a real wealth of information. Lee has answered every email we have sent him promptly and with great care and complete information. So looking forward to getting our press.


Thank you,


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

youtees said:


> WHAT!!!!? I was NEVER a part of HCB! What are you talking about me being kicked out of some family???? See THIS is one big reason I do not bother with forums. Too many people who do not know what they are talking about and too many who are quite willing to listen to them. My customers know that they can come to me directly for spot on answers. Of they choose to skip me and come here, I can only say 'beware" of guys with goofy info...like YOU. Sounds like you got screwed by HCB! NOT ME. Man you sure have one lot of BS to offer up as if it is fact.
> 
> I have been the ONE hard working and sole owner of my business since 1990. HCB...knight etc are NOT screen printers but are happy to piggy back on what I do with dumbed down equipment for whatever profit they can get.
> But...I have noted how easy it is for people to get upset at my honesty, rather than understand WHY I might be upset.
> ...


instead of insulting people you could probably just clear up the confusion.

it's obvious that he was confusing you with bob over at screenprintnow. as he used to be with homecashbusiness

both offer the same rotating press. i have one from ssn. wish i didn't. had i known then what i know now.....

i found your products after i purchased theirs. but you are awfully rough around the edges. you come across as one of those conspiracy theorist type people. everyone is out to get you.

i do not doubt your product, and i do not doubt your level of passion or commitment to customer service.

but, as someone who was a potential customer, your abrasiveness pushed me away.

maybe that doesnt matter to you. maybe you have thousands of other customers that keep you rich and my opinion doesnt count.

but i represent more than just myself.

if i feel something, im sure there is someone else that also feels it.


i wish you continued success.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Naptime said:


> instead of insulting people you could probably just clear up the confusion.
> 
> it's obvious that he was confusing you with bob over at screenprintnow. as he used to be with homecashbusiness
> 
> ...


Deaf ears my brother... I tried to explain the exact same thing before.

In his eyes, you are now attacking him too. 

I was also someone about to pull the trigger with his setup. I instead went to Jamie at Knight MFG - KNIGHT MFG Quality American Made Products instead. I'm happy with what I got... but I opted to find a used Antec Legend 6/4 for cheap in the end. I'm still using Jamie's stuff for other stuff and I still think it's an awesome setup.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Watch out for this youtees guy.
I posted a simple sentence on his youtube vid and he nearly bit my head off!
STRANGE dude.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Honestly after doing some "real" production printing, I couldn't even imagine trying to keep up a decent pace with this equipment.

Don't get me wrong, I'm still confident it will print a hell of a shirt but I wouldn't want to try and crank out more than a 50 shirt order.

I got a 260 pcs 5 color job scheduled to get printed tomorrow and I can't even imagine trying to do such a job on a youtees style press. BRUTAL!


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know about the equipment, but, it's maker is a loonie!


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I was mostly talking about any version of Lee's amazing, incredible "invention". 

Yes, the dude is bat poop crazy!

Maybe you'll get a 20 min video just about you like we did. LOL


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

When I first started printing (not really so long ago) I was heavily inspired by Lee's system. But it didn't take many experiments to realise that it's over-complicated, not terribly robust and simply not scalable. It's fine for a hobbyist one shirt at a time setup but long runs? Jebus. 

You only have to look at a line table setup on Youtube to see that's it's an infinitly superior system. Much faster, simpler, much easier to adjust and use and can be scaled from one platen to 1000. On a long table or a rotary press with any number of platen sizes which can be mixed and changed as required with no re-registration to worry about.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Check out his youtube comments.
He seems to insult and chide people as he also asks for their business!

Maybe, he inhales too much plastisol?


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

PhilR said:


> You only have to look at a line table setup on Youtube to see that's it's an infinitly superior system. ... no re-registration to worry about.


Phil, you hit it square on there. After building both I've given my "Lee" style away and am now using the Line style exclusively. 
I'm still waiting for nutbar to notice and make a victory video


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

mrfunone said:


> Check out his youtube comments.
> He seems to insult and chide people as he also asks for their business!
> 
> Maybe, he inhales too much plastisol?


Funny..I am more inclined to believe he has been ingesting it rather than inhaling.

Just look at post number 21 in this thread. His response tells you how tightly wound he is. The poster wasn't even talking about him she was responding to a previous post from EgoismBrand talking about the owner of Silk Screen Now owner Bob Mongiello. She even quoted the question in her response but Lee skipped right on past that thinking she was talking about him. Dude needs medication. I don't doubt for a second that he is very knowledgeable about screen printing but having to sit through a 10 minute rant when watching his videos before you get any information is more than any sane person can take.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Cue Twilight Zone intro theme..............


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

mrfunone said:


> Cue Twilight Zone intro theme..............


Well I was his latest victim so to speak. He decided to use me for one of his off the wall rants. 

I asked him a few questions and ended up with him, instead of answering the question, using me as his prime example of what is wrong with people video expose.

He did not like the fact that one of my long time friends who was also a DTG customer of my...now wanted me to start screen printing his very simple single color shirts. I guess i did not ask lee if this was o.k. to do since apparently he is the master of screen printing and all should bow down to his ideology.........blahhhhh!

Funny...he never answers a question directly either. He runs to you Tube and hides there like it was his personal kingdom or something.

Decided I was better of with ANYTHING from ANYONE ELSE than dealing with him.

The guy is just not right in the noodle....... 

Funny part was when he went off on me and I ripped in to him....he sent me emails from some loyal lemmings praising him and his equipment. Which made no sense whatsoever since, to that point, i had never criticized him or his equipment. I just blasted him for being a spineless weannie and not emailing me back first if he had a problem with my approach to MY business.

Anyway......he is a whack-doodle-doo....and a narcissistic jerk...beware..


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

I was being civil to him and not berating him at all and he jumped down my throat like I killed his parents or something!
Maybe, he has some baggage leftover from childhood or he's just totally mental!


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Neither did I initially. He just went off on me on you tube...you would think i hated on him or something. 

Oh I went off after that and ripped him on You tube but he quickly deleted my response to him and blocked me from posting. which...should tell you alot about this guy and what his mental makeup is. I would not trust a person who rips on a person on a public forum...then...deletes that persons response and blocks them from ever responding. He has the perfect setup...say what you want and then..no one can defend themselves...or criticize. grow up man.

He creates a world that insulates him from humans that he perceives as a threat...whether that threat is real or not. Which is one of the key indicators for a pathological narcissist. They cannot handle criticizm either real or perceived and usually it is not real. 

He is more than just slightly odd....he has some serious mental issues. So many people have had similar run ins and almost all tell the same story. None have inititaed an attack or criticized the guy in the beginning....but something triggers his paranoid behavior and off he goes.

Surprised the guy has ever managed to sell more than a few setups. Plus....c'mon..seriously Lee...your design is o.k....but it isn't a Nobel prize design. You would think that listening to him he designed the first artificial liver or something. even his micro registration is clever in its' simplicity....but it is not rocket science.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

hahahahaha...............artificial liver


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

So many things I'd like to say but I'll just leave it at I've dedicated a page on my DIY website to interaction with the nu....man. Of course I did post some editorial about him on my YouTube channel first. Then I posted free plans for a similar press. Just call me a Richard


----------

